
Remember the Vasa [pdf] - franzb
http://www.stroustrup.com/P0977-remember-the-vasa.pdf
======
Zanni
Scroll down to page 3 for the story of the Vasa, an over-developed sailing
ship that sank a few hundred yards into its maiden voyage.

Tangent: the Vasa Museum in Stockholm is one of my favorite museums in the
world. Indeed, Stockholm may be the best cities in the world for museums
outside of Washington, D.C.

------
ram_rar
c++ lacks competition the way java has, Kotlin,Scala etc. The competing
languages in jvm ecosystem is probably making java . a better language and has
somewhat made me more optimistic about the direction java is generally
heading.

~~~
dlahoda
top - C# (ref structs, ref returns, spans, simd)[3]

mid - rust, d

bottom - c 11[1], hopefully zig [2]

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C11_%28C_standard_revision%29#...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C11_%28C_standard_revision%29#Changes_from_C99)

[2] [https://www.recurse.com/events/localhost-andrew-
kelley](https://www.recurse.com/events/localhost-andrew-kelley)

[3] [https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/magazine/mt814808.aspx](https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/magazine/mt814808.aspx)

